# Fountain pen ink - color chart



## PenWorks (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw this site on another forum. Thought I would pass it along.
A color chart on fountain pen inks, you can sort by color and see various brands and compare all on one page. The color you see on a monitor will very from the actual ink, but this gives you a pretty good idea as to what you might be starting out with.

http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/ink_cat/ink_cat.php?brand=all&colour=blue


----------



## thewishman (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, Anthony, that is a neat chart. I'm dazzled at all of the colors - 246!

Chris


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 13, 2008)

Great chart, Anthony.  Thanks.  Bookmarked for future reference.

Just for fun, I fired up the handy dandy Randy calculator and discovered that it would take about $3,000 to purchase the bottles of ink at retail necessary to make up that chart.

Something else that occurs to me is that although the chart seems to be a pretty simple item, I'll bet it was actually quite a challenge for the photographer who did the original work.  [^]


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 14, 2008)

How many types of blue ink do you need!?[:0]


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> 
> How many types of blue ink do you need!?[:0]


Well right now, I have about 6 diffeent blue's I use. [)]

After awhile, I don't think its about the ink, but how many bottles I can aquire to start build stuff with them, like Lego's


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 15, 2008)

This is something I started awhile back, that I keep in the store. It is my own little color sample book. Real ink on real paper.
Gives my client a better idea of the color vs a pre printed computerized color chart.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 15, 2008)

Anthony, that is a neat sample! Great idea!

Chris


----------

